# I Could Have Cried



## W.Y. (Aug 24, 2014)

But I didn't . . 

And I could have swore . . but I didn't.

But there was a resounding  OH NO ! ! ! 

I glued up a nice board with a bunch of exotic plus local woods this morning . Checked  the thickness with my digital calipers  in order to set the right angle for the rings to be cut at . Caliper was acting up a little  with numbers dancing around  and I didn't really know why so proceed as usual and set my angle a few thousands of an inch  wrong from not getting a consistent caliper  reading . Didn't realize it until I set the second ring on top of the first one and found it was WAY out . So off to the dollar store to get a new battery for my digital caliper and re-measured and re-set my angle for what was left of the board .

So two rings that were going to be the top of a 9" bowl went into the designer firewood box and what was left over will make a 7 1/4" bowl  when I get it sanded down and finished .


----------



## Dale Allen (Aug 24, 2014)

I see a bowl and a nice ring for a wall clock.

What's the problem again?


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 24, 2014)

I would take those two 'mistakes' in a heart beat.
Not only a ring for a wall clock but a frame for a mirror that I would engrave.

I don't see any problem either.


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 24, 2014)

Dale Allen said:


> I see a bowl and a nice ring for a wall clock.
> 
> What's the problem again?



Nice idea .
I suppose a big wall clock 'could' be made from the  wrong sized rings .


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 24, 2014)

stonepecker said:


> I would take those two 'mistakes' in a heart beat.
> Not only a ring for a wall clock but a frame for a mirror that I would engrave.
> 
> I don't see any problem either.



OH yeah , I like the mirror idea even better . I shy away from clocks after having made so many of them in another life.
I might get an estimate from a local glass man to see how much it would cost for then to make a mirror that size to fit .


----------



## Dale Allen (Aug 24, 2014)

Make it an infinity mirror...those things are great.

Edit....you can get acrylic mirrors that you could cut yourself!


----------



## plantman (Aug 24, 2014)

Bill; I could see your original design right away !! A nice bowl for the table with a matching framed mirror hanging over it. There are few mistakes in woodworking, just a representation of the original plan.  Great looking glueup.  Jim  S


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 24, 2014)

Dale Allen said:


> Make it an infinity mirror...those things are great.
> 
> Edit....you can get acrylic mirrors that you could cut yourself!



Not sure what that is  . Maybe an explanation ?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice job on the rest of this. I love the mirror idea.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 25, 2014)

I know you'll come up with a project, sometimes our best projects come from our mistakes.


----------



## sbell111 (Aug 25, 2014)

William O Young said:


> Dale Allen said:
> 
> 
> > Make it an infinity mirror...those things are great.
> ...



It's just what it sounds like.  It's a piece of plexi that has been 'mirrored'.  It's pretty easy to work with, but it ain't cheap, as I recall.


----------



## Krash (Aug 25, 2014)

You could also glue up a base for it and finish it as a small tray.


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 25, 2014)

Well , what was left of the mistake turned into a fairly decent bowl and I have saved those two top rings for future use after  I decide on what to turn them into from so many suggestions here and elsewhere.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 25, 2014)

Your "mistakes" turn out 100 times nicer than my "everything went as planned" projects!!


----------



## CabinetMaker (Aug 25, 2014)

The top rings would make a nice shallow bowl for serving chips.


----------



## low_48 (Aug 25, 2014)

I thought it looked like plenty of wood to turn down those two rings. I've done bowls with less than 1/8" walls.


----------



## jsolie (Aug 25, 2014)

Small round serving tray frame.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Aug 25, 2014)

I was always taught, it is an opportunity to redesign, never a mistake.


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 25, 2014)

low_48 said:


> I thought it looked like plenty of wood to turn down those two rings. I've done bowls with less than 1/8" walls.



 So have I from a one piece block of wood . But your 1/8" wall probably didn't have a glue joint. Whenever a ring is out that much on the outside  , it is out the same amount on the inside leaving very little in the middle  when levelling  it out from both sides . . Yes , it would have survived a 1/8" wall but I would not feel right about a glue joint that thin on a large bowl .


----------



## BayouPenturner (Aug 25, 2014)

William I always enjoy looking at your creations you make with the Bowl Master system.  I thought the creations were amazing..  I purchases a  Bowl Master system to use on my Jet 1642 and have not been able to use it comfortably.  There is a lot of vibration during the cutting of the disk.  Do you experience anything like that.  I contacted the company and they said they have never had that experience before from anyone.  I did get the PAG and some other accessories and have been trying to work thru the vibration issue.  If you have any advice please let me know.  Thanks and keep showing us that beautiful work.


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 25, 2014)

BayouPenturner said:


> William I always enjoy looking at your creations you make with the Bowl Master system.  I thought the creations were amazing..  I purchases a  Bowl Master system to use on my Jet 1642 and have not been able to use it comfortably.  There is a lot of vibration during the cutting of the disk.  Do you experience anything like that.  I contacted the company and they said they have never had that experience before from anyone.  I did get the PAG and some other accessories and have been trying to work thru the vibration issue.  If you have any advice please let me know.  Thanks and keep showing us that beautiful work.



PM sent Jim


----------

